# Nov 23 Edge



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

started off slow with a couple short ajas on the jigs, but then something happened and the bite turned on...its painful to release such nice gags! mixed bag of fish: almacos, scamp, ajs, and lane snapper...had a snapper spit up an octopus..put that back down and up came a nice gag..as if our day wast already great, walking off the dock at sherman cove a fat flounder was sitting on a rock in 6" of water...droped a jig in front of him and he ended up in the cooler :thumbsup:


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice mess of critters.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

The fish Gods were very good to you..!!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

very nice good day


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Great job Vince!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:

, and that flounder added some icing on top a great day of catching!

Jimmy


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

gooood lawwwd , good job on that trip porknbeans!! Whats ur rig for them gags?? How do ya get ya bait past tha snappers??


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Nice Job on the fish! When are we gonna go out haha?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

nice, its only been since the beginning of Novermber since I have been offshore, but it feels like it's been much longer than 3 weeks!!!! Nice pictures! Thaks for the report.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice mess of fish but why lip gaff fish you have to release?


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

grey ghost said:


> gooood lawwwd , good job on that trip porknbeans!! Whats ur rig for them gags?? How do ya get ya bait past tha snappers??


 just the standard bottom bumping rig but i thing we had a long 130# mono leader 10/0 hook...we were really going for big ajs..10-12inch white snapper as bait...we really didnt have a problem with the red snapper...probably caught 5 total


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

JD7.62 said:


> Nice mess of fish but why lip gaff fish you have to release?


 Because if you gaff them through the head or gut, they die?:whistling:


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Way to go Vince! Love the bit about the flounder... That was funny.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

PorknBeans said:


> just the standard bottom bumping rig but i thing we had a long 130# mono leader 10/0 hook...we were really going for big ajs..10-12inch white snapper as bait...we really didnt have a problem with the red snapper...probably caught 5 total


Thanks for info porknbeans, i have got to use longer leader, bigger hook, weight, & bigger bait!! lol


----------



## kennyj23 (Nov 5, 2011)

what size/type of boat were yall on?


----------



## Scardog7 (Oct 11, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> Nice mess of fish but why lip gaff fish you have to release?


Agree. Great job fishing and great good fortune. Not a fan of the gaff.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

kennyj23 said:


> what size/type of boat were yall on?


24ft Sea hunt 250yamaha 4stroke


----------

